# Sparky and The Sunshine Boys July Photo Op



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sparky and The Sunshine Boys were having fun playing in their cages and I decided to snap a few pictures...

Sparky is going out for NBA MVP









He's one of the top players in his bowling league as well









Such a handsome little fellow









I love flying!!









Better make sure there is plenty of room for all the luggage









Do I look like I've grown to you?









My Momma thinks I'm a good model!









Sunny: Whew! For a minute there I thought you forgot ME!!









Sunny: I think I'll work on my layup next









Sunny: Are you watching me, Mom?









Shelby: No thank you -- I'd prefer not to be photographed today.









Pedro: You can take MY picture if you want.
Poppy: Not me!! Go away -- I'm having a bad feather day!! 









Pedro: Hey, when you've got it, flaunt it!!









Thanks for taking the time to look at my little ones. 

:wave:​*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Aw, gorgeous flock, as usual I have to say, Pedro won me over His colors and eyes are awesome!


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

Just gorgeous! You always seem to put great captions too! I loved the one of Sparky with his head in the plane swing - Ollie does that, but he talks while he's in there. Must be good acoustics or something.........it's really funny! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MajesticWings (Jul 22, 2011)

*Bewiduful!*


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

*Your flock is so beautiful, Deb! :loveeyes:*


----------



## Avian Fan (Jun 9, 2012)

Awww they are all gorgeous :loveeyes:


----------



## Pekoe (Feb 16, 2012)

What a bunch of lookers!
Sparky is HUGE!
I really love that photo where Shelby(?) Has his back turned!
...and if I wasn't afraid of lovebirds I would snuggle Pedro! Can we just pretend he's a fancy budgie?!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Sparky boy is quite the athlete isn't he. And yes Sparky you are looking rather mature.  
I swear that each time I see Pedro he looks like he's smiling. Don't worry Poppy, all the birdies know all about bad feather days. You're beautiful. 

Shelby has such a gorgeous long tail. Look out girlies.  Oh and we can't forget Sunny. Too much gorgeous going on there.

Your pictures are our pleasure to see and thank you for that.


----------



## juniper (Jun 5, 2012)

What gorgeous birds, all of them! Sparky is especially stunning. And Pedro seems like quite the character, haha.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

The guys and Poppy are looking great. They're always having fun with their toys. I love all the photos and your comments. You always make me laugh, Deb.


----------



## riotfox (Jun 15, 2009)

They are all gorgeous! and i love those little sports themed toys, they are so cute! and it looks like they really get used too . all of the birds are just gorgeous :XD:


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

*Wow- they all look wonderful Deb  Happy and healthy birds - thanks for sharing your photos with us .*


----------



## Erika (Aug 7, 2006)

*



My Momma thinks I'm a good model!

Click to expand...

... and she is absolutely right, sparky 
Deb, so lovely to see your flock are all doing well, even if it is quite greedy of you to hog all 5 of the most gorgeous birdies in the world all to yourself 
Loving those captions deb, thanks for sharing *


----------



## amhr5 (May 17, 2012)

Man they are all so beautiful! I love the bowling and basketball toys and especially the little plane perch/toy! It is adorable! Wonderful pics! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Rjupa (Jun 9, 2012)

What a beautiful flock! :loveeyes:

You sure got some models going on in there.


----------



## jayashree (Jul 14, 2011)

*AWWW.... they r so....... sweet,cuties nd gorgeous!  :budgie: :budgie: :budgie: :budgie:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Dee! I love Pedro's coloring too. He's a special little guy. 

Wendy, Sparky loves to put his head into things and talk to them. He does it to his airplane and his bells. 

Lexi - thanks! 

Pate, You're a sweetheart! Thank you. :hug:

Jess, much appreciated. 

Christine: Sparky is much bigger than Sunny and Shelby and he's only 50% English/Show  I don't blame you for being afraid of lovebirds. I wish mine were cuddly but they aren't and Poppy is a velociraptor! 

Arlene: I wish I could get a good picture of Sunny and Shelby when they are both playing with their bowling alley toy at the same time. They are so funny!! Thanks for your sweet comments. 

Garance: Thanks! Sparky seems to know he's handsome and Pedro is definitely a little character. 

Susan: I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures -- would love to see you sometime soon!

Fox -- Yeah, the boys and Poppy all love their toys. :thumbsup:

Louara, thanks for commenting!! :hug;

Hi, Erika! Sorry I haven't been around much lately. I hope SweetPea is doing lots better now that she has Lollie and Lenny as company. :fingerx:

April, I'm a sucker when it comes to buying toys. My birds have sooo many! 

Brandi -- Thank you!

Jayashree, Thank you, too!!

:wave:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hi Deb - Nice to see you back again!
Your little ones are looking Mahvelous! And that young Sparky boy - Wow - he sure looks large, macho, and buff! Sunny and Shelby are as adorable as ever, and Pedro is as handsome as always - we'll just leave that moody Poppy in her corner until She decides to come out! (absolutely Nobody wants to go in after her!...)*


----------



## Little-Budgie (Jun 25, 2012)

Too cute! What a gorgeous flock <3


----------



## Burkey (Jun 11, 2012)

They are all SO beautiful! I really like yellow budgies! And what type of bird is Pedro? His colors are sooooo nice! It also seems like they have quite fun cages to live in!


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Fabulous picture Deb, Sparky is stunning and the sunshine boys seem to be bearing up well to dealing with Sparky's superstar fame and confidence.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Hi Deb - Nice to see you back again!
Your little ones are looking Mahvelous! And that young Sparky boy - Wow - he sure looks large, macho, and buff! Sunny and Shelby are as adorable as ever, and Pedro is as handsome as always - we'll just leave that moody Poppy in her corner until She decides to come out! (absolutely Nobody wants to go in after her!...)

Click to expand...

Thanks for your glowing endorsements, Ollie!! 
I'm in total agreement about Poppy -- she can take as long a "time-out" as she needs. :laughing:



Little-Budgie said:



Too cute! What a gorgeous flock <3

Click to expand...

 Vi, thank you!



Burkey said:



They are all SO beautiful! I really like yellow budgies! And what type of bird is Pedro? His colors are sooooo nice! It also seems like they have quite fun cages to live in!

Click to expand...

Hi, Caitlin!
Pedro is a peach-cheeked lovebird and Poppy is a Fischer's lovebird. 
I seem to be drawn to yellow budgies myself 
Yeah, all my birds are spoiled with big cages, lots of toys and out-of-cage playgrounds and flight time. 



jazzboys said:



Fabulous picture Deb, Sparky is stunning and the sunshine boys seem to be bearing up well to dealing with Sparky's superstar fame and confidence.

Click to expand...

Liz, thank you! Sunny and Shelby don't quite understand that Sparky has morphed into a little superstar. They just think of him as their pesky "baby brother" *


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Deb, your birds are all looky so fine! I love the colors on Pedro. And Sparky has grown into a really handsome little dude! In spite of what his brothers may think.ha *


----------



## CheekoandMikosKeeper (Jan 17, 2012)

Sparky has the most beautiful yellow Ive ever seen!


----------

